# Stuff and Things > COVID & VACCINES >  More than 200,000 deaths from Covid Vaccine in the U.S.?

## phoenyx

The following article came out on Mercola.com today. Because of the special circumstances regarding Mercola.com articles, namely that the site has granted others to repost their articles in their entirety as well as the fact that almost all of them are removed from the site 48 hours after publication, Trinnity has allowed them to be reprinted in their entirety. So with that said, here goes. Coloured text goes to links in the original, with the exception of the sources and references at the end of the article, whose links I have left intact.

**
Analysis by Dr. Joseph MercolaFact Checked

October 09, 2021

TFNT1: COVID vaccines have killed over 200,000 Americans

*STORY AT-A-GLANCE*


So far, the CDC has not determined that any death was directly caused by the COVID shot, but that doesnt mean the injections havent killed anyone. Calculations using VAERS data suggest the COVID shots have resulted in 212,000 excess deaths in the U.S.An estimated 300,000 Americans suffered permanent disability from the COVID shots, and anywhere from 2 million to 5 million may have suffered adverse reactionsIf youre under the age of 50, your risk of dying from the vaccine is greater than your chance of dying from COVID-19Dr. Peter Schirmacher, chief pathologist at the University of Heidelberg, who is recognized as one of the top 100 pathologists in the world, autopsied 40 patients who died within two weeks of their COVID jab, and found 30% to 40% of the deaths were conclusively due to the shotOne top neurologist claims to have 2,000 reportable vaccine injuries in 2021, compared to zero in the last 11 years. In all, 5% of her existing patients now have suspected vaccine injuries, but she has only filed two VAERS reports due to the complexity of the filing 


Yesterday, October 8, 2021, I published a Highwire exclusive interview with Deborah Conrad, a physicians assistant who is blowing the whistle on COVID jab injuries, and the fact that these injuries are rarely reported because of a faulty VAERS database design.
Today youre in for yet another bombshell video: Vaccine Secrets: COVID Crisis. Its the first episode of The False Narrative Takedown Series, produced by Steve Kirsch, executive director of the COVID-19 Early Treatment Fund.
Vaccine Secrets complements and supports everything Conrad shared in her interview, so I highly recommend saving these files on your computer and watching both of them. Both are available on Bitchute.
*How Many Have Died From the COVID Jabs?*

According to Kirsch, the COVID shots have already killed an estimated 200,000 Americans, a far higher number than the 15,386 deaths reported to the U.S. Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS) as of September 17, 2021.1 You can find all the research for Episode 1 of the False Narrative Takedown series on *SKirsch.io/vaccine-resources*.2
As noted by Kirsch, Centers for Disease Control and Prevention director Dr. Rochelle Walensky claims no causative link has been found for any of these deaths. Shes not lying, per se. But shes also not telling the whole truth.
So far, the CDC has not determined that any death was directly caused by the COVID shot, but that doesnt mean the injections havent killed anyone. In this episode, Kirsch sets out to determine whether evidence of causality exists, and if so, what the actual death toll is likely to be.
*Can VAERS Data Demonstrate Causality?*


The big disconnect, Kirsch points out, is that the CDC insists that VAERS, as an early warning system, cannot prove (or disprove) causality. Kirsch argues that this is false. The idea that VAERS cannot show causality is part of how and why the CDC can claim none of the deaths is attributable to the COVID shot.
To prove his point, Kirsch gives the following analogy: Suppose you give a two-dose vaccine. After the first dose, nothing happens, but after the second dose, people die within 24 hours of a deep vein thrombosis (DVT). When you look at the VAERS data, what you would find is no reports associated with the first dose, and a rash of deaths after the second dose, and all within the same timeframe and with the same cause of death.
According to the CDC, you cannot ascribe any causality at all from that. To them, its just random chance that everyone died after the second dose, and from the same condition, and not the first dose or from another condition.
Kirsch argues that causality CAN be identified from this kind of data. Its very difficult to come up with another explanation for why people die exactly 24 hours after their second dose.
For example, is it reasonable to assume that people with, say, undiagnosed heart conditions would die exactly 24 hours after getting a second dose of vaccine? Or that people with undiagnosed diabetes would die exactly 24 hours after their second dose?
Why not after the first dose, or two months after the second dose, or any other random number of hours or days, or for other random cause of death? Why would people randomly die of the same condition at the exact same time, over and over again?

*Vaccine Program Needs To Be Halted Immediately*

According to Kirsch, the vaccination program should be immediately halted, as the VAERS data suggest more than 200,000 Americans have already died, and more than 2 million have been seriously injured by the vaccines. Interestingly enough, Kirsch and his entire family took the COVID shot early on, so hes not coming from an anti-vax position.
Ending the vaccinations would not spell disaster in terms of allowing COVID-19 to run rampant, as we now know there are safe and effective early treatment protocols that everyone can use, both at home and in the hospital. These treatments also work for all variants.
According to Kirsch, the CDC, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration and the National Institutes of Health are all spreading misinformation about the vaccine versus early treatment. In a nutshell, these agencies are saying the complete opposite of what is true  classic Orwellian doublespeak.
They claim the COVID shots are safe and effective, when the data show theyre neither, and they say there is no safe and effective early treatment, which is clearly false. At the same time, our medical freedoms are being stripped away under the guise of public health  all while an immense death toll is allowed to take place right before our eyes.
Kirsch is so confident in his analyses, hes offered a $1 million academic grant to anyone who can show his analysis is flawed by a factor of four or more. So far, no one has stepped up to claim the prize. Hes even offered $1 million to any official willing to simply have a public debate with him about the data, and none has accepted the challenge.
As noted by Kirsch, weve replaced debates as a way to settle scientific disagreements  with government-driven censorship and intimidation. Medical recommendations are now also driven by the White House rather than medical experts and doctors themselves.
https://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...cumentary.aspx

----------

Big Bird (10-09-2021),dinosaur (10-09-2021),Karl (11-29-2021),msc (02-15-2022),WarriorRob (10-09-2021)

----------


## Neo

What bollocks!

----------


## Mainecoons

> What bollocks!


Doubt you'll be claiming the million bucks with this response.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-09-2021),Karl (11-29-2021),phoenyx (10-09-2021),Sunsettommy (12-11-2021)

----------


## dinosaur

Has anyone here really tried to go into the VAERS data themselves?  I have.  Anybody can, it's downloadable from the CDC website.  VAERS is a mess.  IMO, the very definition of a bad, corrupt data set.  Worthless.  Most reports are missing really important data, vaccine batch and lot numbers.  Some don't even list which vaccine.  And some don't list a vaccine date, just the death date.  Some are a batch, as in dozens of reports in a single report.  The deaths are not all within 24 hours.  Most don't even reference hours, but instead use days or weeks, and not precise in the dates.

I downloaded the data set and gave up after looking at a few pages.   Too many of the reports looked too non-specific and like third or fourth hand accounts.  

Obviously, CDC is not using the VAERS data, so ask yourself, why does VAERS exist?  Forget the official CDC line.  They don't use it.  VAERS exists to give the CDC cover, a smokescreen.  They can look at the data, poo poo it, and do what they want.   If CDC wanted a real resource, they would mandate doctor/coroner reporting with autopsy reports.  That is information they could act on.  Real "science".  But no, CDC would then not be in control of the "science", so ... VAERS.  

Masks and mask mandates, vaccines and vaccine mandates.  As long as Fauci and Company can keep us divided, bitching, and focused on those, they keep us from focusing on the real issue ... It was Fauci and Company who funded and created the Plandemic, responsible for each and every death, both disease and vax.  He is entering Hitler, Mao, Stalin, Idi Amin, and Pol Pot territory.  And guess what?  He is still funding the next Plandemic.  And you know each crisis has to be bigger and better than the last.  I'm thinking Fauci won't retire until he beats Gengis Khan's death count.  With stupid henchmen like Lyin Biden, he just might get there.

----------

Big Bird (10-09-2021),Conservative Libertarian (10-09-2021),msc (02-15-2022),phoenyx (10-09-2021)

----------


## Traddles

:Smiley ROFLMAO:  From whose rectum did the snake oil and bust developer salesman pull that number?  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

However, I could ask the hundreds of vaxxed runners and walkers I'll be meeting up with in an hour or two how many of them died from their vax.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  Or maybe I'll just enjoy the 10K I shouldn't be able to do if my blood really were hemoglobin-depleted.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

dinosaur (10-09-2021)

----------


## dinosaur

I will also add ... Even autopsies are not going to give us causal data.  Lets say, for example, dead person A is on the table, and the coroner says death is due to DVT and blood clots which blocked blood flow sufficient to cause death.  What caused that DVT?  The coroner will do some investigation and note that the person received a vaccine xx days before death.  We still don't know exactly the "causal link".

But what do we know about DVT events?  Before all this Plandemic, I associated DVT with either surgery, or prolonged periods of confined, motionless lack of activity such as sitting in a cramped seat on a passenger plane for a cross country trip.  Now, if you get a vaccine, and the vaccine makes you not feel real well, what are you going to do?  Curl up with a good book for the rest of the day?  Hmmm, sorta like a long plane ride?  

My point is there really doesn't need to be a "causal link" that can be identified to some component or nasty stuff in the vaccine, or even some reaction in the body to the vaccine itself.  The vaccine may just cause a behavioral change that results in the DVT.  It doesn't matter does it?  Dead is dead.  If people receiving the vaccine die at higher rates of DVT that unvaxxed people, that should be enough to at least pause the program until really smart people figure out that the guidance needs to include NOT sitting around and staying confined at home, sitting in a not so comfortable chair in front of the TV.

A plandemic where everyone loses their job, and sits around all day, or works from home in front of a computer screen all day?  Nothing like stress and inactivity to increase the likelihood of a DVT.

----------

phoenyx (10-09-2021),ruthless terrier (11-29-2021),WarriorRob (10-09-2021),WhoKnows (11-29-2021)

----------


## dinosaur

> From whose rectum did the snake oil and bust developer salesman pull that number? 
> 
> However, I could ask the hundreds of vaxxed runners and walkers I'll be meeting up with in an hour or two how many of them died from their vax.  Or maybe I'll just enjoy the 10K I shouldn't be able to do if my blood really were hemoglobin-depleted.



 :Smiley ROFLMAO:   Ima kinda thinkin' a DVT is that last thing a serious runner needs to worry about, vax or no vax.  But I am an oldster.  I remember this guy, he wrote the book on running.  Jim Fixx.  Died of a heart attack at 52.  Died during his daily run.  Shame.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_Fixx

Stay healthy and safe out there!  Don't ignore any predisposition or known risks.

----------

WhoKnows (11-29-2021)

----------


## Mainecoons

> From whose rectum did the snake oil and bust developer salesman pull that number? 
> 
> However, I could ask the hundreds of vaxxed runners and walkers I'll be meeting up with in an hour or two how many of them died from their vax.  Or maybe I'll just enjoy the 10K I shouldn't be able to do if my blood really were hemoglobin-depleted.


You also are in no danger of collecting the million bucks.

----------


## phoenyx

> Has anyone here really tried to go into the VAERS data themselves?  I have.  Anybody can, it's downloadable from the CDC website.  VAERS is a mess.  IMO, the very definition of a bad, corrupt data set.  Worthless.  Most reports are missing really important data, vaccine batch and lot numbers.  Some don't even list which vaccine.  And some don't list a vaccine date, just the death date.  Some are a batch, as in dozens of reports in a single report.  The deaths are not all within 24 hours.  Most don't even reference hours, but instead use days or weeks, and not precise in the dates.
> 
> I downloaded the data set and gave up after looking at a few pages.   Too many of the reports looked too non-specific and like third or fourth hand accounts.  
> 
> Obviously, CDC is not using the VAERS data, so ask yourself, why does VAERS exist?  Forget the official CDC line.  They don't use it.  VAERS exists to give the CDC cover, a smokescreen.  They can look at the data, poo poo it, and do what they want.   If CDC wanted a real resource, they would mandate doctor/coroner reporting with autopsy reports.  That is information they could act on.  Real "science".  But no, CDC would then not be in control of the "science", so ... VAERS.  
> 
> Masks and mask mandates, vaccines and vaccine mandates.  As long as Fauci and Company can keep us divided, bitching, and focused on those, they keep us from focusing on the real issue ... It was Fauci and Company who funded and created the Plandemic, responsible for each and every death, both disease and vax.  He is entering Hitler, Mao, Stalin, Idi Amin, and Pol Pot territory.  And guess what?  He is still funding the next Plandemic.  And you know each crisis has to be bigger and better than the last.  I'm thinking Fauci won't retire until he beats Gengis Khan's death count.  With stupid henchmen like Lyin Biden, he just might get there.


Robert Kennedy, the founder of Children's Health Defense, agrees that the VAERS reporting system is terribly flawed. That being said, even a Covid vaccine whistleblower has said it was incredibly useful. Not that she was all praise about it. I think the bottom line is that it's a hell of a lot better than nothing. In Canada, the country of my birth, for instance, we apparently have some reporting system, but I've never seen any data from it. I don't even know if the system has a name. 

There's also the fact that there is very little evidence that the CDC does much investigating of all the deaths and serious injuries that occur after vaccinations. Robert Kennedy's Children's Health Defense asked them how their alleged investigations were going and still haven't heard anything real from them months after they asked -.-

----------

dinosaur (10-09-2021),WarriorRob (10-09-2021),WhoKnows (11-29-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

The problem with VAERS is that it is self reported. Which makes it highly unscientific. Same with the "data" being collected about the actually number of deaths PRIMARILY associated with COVID-19. We will never have this data. The process is too far along to reverse the numbers and start from scratch.

----------

dinosaur (10-09-2021),potlatch (02-16-2022)

----------


## Neo

> Has anyone here really tried to go into the VAERS data themselves?  I have.  Anybody can, it's downloadable from the CDC website.  VAERS is a mess.  IMO, the very definition of a bad, corrupt data set.  Worthless.  Most reports are missing really important data, vaccine batch and lot numbers.  Some don't even list which vaccine.  And some don't list a vaccine date, just the death date.  Some are a batch, as in dozens of reports in a single report.  The deaths are not all within 24 hours.  Most don't even reference hours, but instead use days or weeks, and not precise in the dates.
> 
> I downloaded the data set and gave up after looking at a few pages.   Too many of the reports looked too non-specific and like third or fourth hand accounts.  
> 
> Obviously, CDC is not using the VAERS data, so ask yourself, why does VAERS exist?  Forget the official CDC line.  They don't use it.  VAERS exists to give the CDC cover, a smokescreen.  They can look at the data, poo poo it, and do what they want.   If CDC wanted a real resource, they would mandate doctor/coroner reporting with autopsy reports.  That is information they could act on.  Real "science".  But no, CDC would then not be in control of the "science", so ... VAERS.  
> 
> Masks and mask mandates, vaccines and vaccine mandates.  As long as Fauci and Company can keep us divided, bitching, and focused on those, they keep us from focusing on the real issue ... It was Fauci and Company who funded and created the Plandemic, responsible for each and every death, both disease and vax.  He is entering Hitler, Mao, Stalin, Idi Amin, and Pol Pot territory.  And guess what?  He is still funding the next Plandemic.  And you know each crisis has to be bigger and better than the last.  I'm thinking Fauci won't retire until he beats Gengis Khan's death count.  With stupid henchmen like Lyin Biden, he just might get there.


It’s complete and utter unsubstantiated cobblers, the whole lot put together to keep simpletons scared shitless and not taking the vaccines that will save people’s lives.

----------

dinosaur (10-09-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> It’s complete and utter unsubstantiated cobblers, the whole lot put together to keep simpletons scared shitless and not taking the vaccines that will save people’s lives.


Yeah but Mercola is helping the climate. 

https://www.news-press.com/story/new...ow/5769876002/


Oh... and thanks goes to those here who buy his supplements.  They helped buy some square footage of that solar roof too.

And think of the construction and landscaping workers whose livelihood is enhanced by building and maintaining Dr. Mercola's multimillion dollar homes. 

He is truly a godsend.... selflessly fighting the big pharma monster. He's a regular David in a fight against Goliath.

----------


## WarriorRob

I was wondering if the vaccines are targetting a certain blood type :Thinking: maybe that's why some people die and get maimed and others have no side effects whatsoever. The reason I was thinking this is because I remember a scientists or Doctor saying "Covid-19" is especially deadly to a certain Blood Type a few months ago, can't remember the blood Type though :Thinking:

----------


## Neo

> I was wondering if the vaccines are targetting a certain blood typemaybe that's why some people die and get maimed and others have no side effects whatsoever. The reason I was thinking this is because I remember a scientists or Doctor saying "Covid-19" is especially deadly to a certain Blood Type a few months ago, can't remember the blood Type though


Again, complete and utter bollocks! 
https://www.webmd.com/lung/news/2021...our-covid-risk

----------


## phoenyx

> The problem with VAERS is that it is self reported. Which makes it highly unscientific.


Not all of it. From the VAERS website:
**
Anyone can report an adverse event to VAERS. Healthcare professionals are required to report certain adverse events and vaccine manufacturers are required to report all adverse events that come to their attention.
**
Source:
VAERS - About Us

Note the wording though- healthcare professionals are required to report -certain- adverse events. The logical conclusion is that they are not required to report all of them and based on the evidence from the article in the OP, it becomes very clear that they don't. Unfortunately, Common (the mod) didn't know of the exemption for Mercola.com articles regarding length- because they are deleted within 48 hours, Trinnity has allowed them to be posted in their entirety here. I will now post the missing part of the article here, that dives further into just how many reports are not being made.

**
*False Narratives Overview*

In this episode, Kirsch goes through five false narratives about COVID jab safety, namely that:

The shots are safe and effectiveNo one has died from the COVID shotYou cannot use VAERS to determine causalityThe SARS-CoV-2 spike protein is harmlessOnly a few adverse events are associated with the shots and theyre all mild
He also reviews the five false narratives about what the solutions are:

Vaccines are the only way to end the pandemicVaccine mandates are therefore neededMasks workEarly treatments do not workIvermectin is dangerous
*COVID Shot Kills Five Times More People Than It Saves*

Kirsch cites information from Dr. Peter Schirmacher, chief pathologist at the University of Heidelberg, who is recognized as one of the top 100 pathologists in the world.
Schirmacher did autopsies on 40 patients who died within two weeks of their COVID jab, and found 30% to 40% of them were conclusively due to the shot, as there was no other underlying pathology that could have caused the deaths. Now, he did not rule out that 100% of the deaths could have been caused by the shots. He just could not conclusively prove it.
Theres also Pfizers six-month study, which included 44,000 people. During the blinded period of the study, the deaths were just about even  15 deaths in the vaccine group and 14 in the control group. So, one life was saved by the shot.
But then, after the study was unblinded and controls were offered the vaccine, another three in the original vaccine group died along with two original placebo recipients who opted to get the shot. None of these deaths was considered related to the Pfizer vaccine, yet no one knows what they actually died from.
So, the final tally ended up being 20 deaths in the vaccine group and 14 deaths in the control group. What this tells us is the Pfizer shot offers no all-cause mortality benefit. The shot saved one life, and killed six, which gives us a net-negative mortality rate. The reality is that five times more people are killed by the shot than are saved by it.
*How to Calculate Excess Mortality*

In the video, Kirsch explains how anyone can calculate the number of COVID shot deaths using VAERS data. What were looking at here is excess deaths, not background deaths of people who were going to die from a natural cause, such as old age, anyway. In summary, this is done by:

Determining the propensity to reportDetermining the number of domestic deaths in the VAERS databaseDetermining the underreporting factor for serious eventsDetermining the background death rate, i.e., all deaths reported to VAERS by yearCalculating the number of excess deaths
Lastly, you would validate your findings using independent methods or comparing it to what others have found. Step-by-step instructions and calculations can be found in the document called *Estimating the Number of Vaccine Deaths in America*.3
*More Than 200,000 Have Likely Been Killed by the Jabs*

Between the documentation on his website and the video, you get a detailed in-depth understanding of how to do this and how Kirsch came to the conclusions made. Here, I will simply provide a summary rundown of Kirsch calculations and conclusions:

Propensity to report = same as in previous yearsNumber of domestic deaths in the VAERS database = 6,167 as of August 27, 2021Under-reporting factor for serious events = 41 (i.e., for every 41 events, only one is reported)Background VAERS death rate = 500 per year (this background death number will be subtracted twice, as most COVID jab recipients are receiving two doses. This gives us a very conservative estimate)Excess deaths calculation = (6,167  2 x 500) x 41 = 212,000 excess deaths
Using the same calculation methods, Kirsch conservatively estimates more than 300,000 Americans have also been permanently disabled by the COVID shots. These estimates have been validated by four teams of researchers using other methods. (None of them used VAERS data.)
Kirsch also demonstrates another calculation to show the COVID shots kill more people than the actual COVID-19 infection does. That calculation also shows that if youre under the age of 50, your risk of dying from the vaccine is greater than your chance of dying from COVID-19, so it makes no sense from a risk-benefit perspective to get the jab if youre younger than 50.
Whats more, since your risk of natural infection exponentially decreases over time (as natural herd immunity grows, your chance of infection approximately halves each year), the risks of the COVID shot rapidly outgrow any potential benefit with each passing year.
*Examples of Adverse Events*

Kirsch has also analyzed adverse events by symptom, calculating the rate at which they occur after the COVID shots compared to the average rate seen for all other vaccines combined from 2015- to 2019 for ages 20 to 60. Heres a sampling:4
Pulmonary embolism, occurs at a rate 473 times higher than the normal incidence rate (i.e., if there was one pulmonary embolism event reported in VAERS on average for all vaccines, there were 473 events following a COVID injection)
Stroke, 326 times higher

Deep vein thrombosis 264.3 times higher
Appendicitis 145.5 times higher

Parkinson's disease 55 times higher
Blindness 29.1 times higher

Deafness 44.7 times higher
Death 58.1 times higher


Interestingly, the most common cause of death in children aged 12 to 17 who got the COVID shot was pulmonary embolism. This was determined by the CDCs Advisory Committee on Immunization Practices (ACIP) after analyzing the deaths of 14 children. Coincidence? Or evidence of causality?
*Anecdotes and Other Data Consistent With High Death Rate*

Kirsch also cites anecdotal data that can clue us into whats happening. One top neurologist claims to have 2,000 reportable vaccine injuries in 2021, compared to zero in the last 11 years.
In all, 5% of her existing patients now have suspected vaccine injuries. Yet this neurologist has only reported two of them, because she got so frustrated with the VAERS system. So, in this instance, the under-reporting rate is not 41, but 1,000. And shes not alone. This is another classic real-world illustration of what the PA Deborah Conrad shared in *yesterdays article*.
Canadian physician Dr. Charles Hoffe has also reported that 60% of his COVID jabbed patients have elevated D-dimer levels, which is indicative of blood clotting, and levels in many cases remained elevated for up to three months.
This too is evidence of causation, because your D-dimer level is a marker for blood clotting. Even if you dont have obvious symptoms of clotting, it can indicate the presence of microclots. Hoffe discusses this in the video below.



Dr. Peter McCullough has also reported that troponin levels are elevated in many vaccinated patients. Troponin is a marker for heart damage, such as when youre having a heart attack or myocarditis (heart inflammation). A level between 1 and 4 is indicative of an acute or recent heart attack. In case of a serious heart attack, troponin can remain elevated for five days.
In many patients who have received the COVID jab, the troponin level is between 35 and 50(!) and remains at that level for up to two months, which suggests massive damage is occurring to the heart. Yet this is what theyre routinely labeling as mild myocarditis. Theres absolutely nothing mild about this level of heart damage.
*No Rate of Injury or Death Is Too Great*

Unbelievably, there seems to be no ceiling above which the death and disability toll is deemed too great. Why arent the FDA and CDC concerned about safety when more than half a million side effect reports have been filed? How come nearly 15,000 reported deaths5 havent set off emergency alarms and in-depth investigations? Historically, 50 deaths have been the cutoff point at which a vaccine is pulled.
Considering the unprecedented risks of these shots, I urge you to review as much data as you can before you jump on the booster bandwagon. Based on everything Ive seen, I believe the risk of side effects is likely going to exponentially increase with each dose.
If you need a refresher on the potential mechanisms of harm, download and read Stephanie Seneffs excellent paper,6 *Worse Than The Disease: Reviewing Some Possible Unintended Consequences of mRNA Vaccines Against COVID-19*, published in the International Journal of Vaccine Theory, Practice and Research in collaboration with Dr. Greg Nigh.
Sources and References


1 OpenVAERS data as of September 17, 20212 SKirsch.io/vaccine-resources3 Estimating the Number of Vaccine Deaths in America (PDF)4 Estimating the Number of Vaccine Deaths in America, page 20-21 (PDF)5 openvaers.com6 International Journal of Vaccine Theory, Practice and Research May 10, 2021; 2(1): 38-79
**
Original Source (removed 48 hours after publication):
https://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...cumentary.aspx

Backup source:
More Than 200,000 Have Already Died From the COVID Jab in the US

----------

WarriorRob (10-10-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> The following article came out on Mercola.com today. Because of the special circumstances regarding Mercola.com articles, namely that the site has granted others to repost their articles in their entirety as well as the fact that almost all of them are removed from the site 48 hours after publication, Trinnity has allowed them to be reprinted in their entirety. So with that said, here goes. Coloured text goes to links in the original, with the exception of the sources and references at the end of the article, whose links I have left intact.
> 
> **
> Analysis by Dr. Joseph MercolaFact Checked
> 
> October 09, 2021
> 
> TFNT1: COVID vaccines have killed over 200,000 Americans
> 
> ...


Why do you keep posting BS from the same discredited source?  Mercola is not now, nor has he ever been a doctor or a scientist.

He has however been convicted of fraud and practicing medicine without a license... .

When you have to scrape right past the bottom of the barrel for sources to support your arguments you've already lost.

----------


## phoenyx

> Why do you keep posting [insults removed]


You really should consider focusing on arguments based on evidence rather than just insulting your opponent's beliefs. Insulting one's opponents or their beliefs does absolutely nothing to further a productive discussion.

----------

WhoKnows (11-29-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> Why do you keep posting BS from the same discredited source?  *Mercola is not now, nor has he ever been a doctor or a scientist.*
> 
> He has however been convicted of fraud and practicing medicine without a license... .
> 
> When you have to scrape right past the bottom of the barrel for sources to support your arguments you've already lost.


Bold mine. 

In 1982, Dr. Mercola graduated from the Chicago College of Osteopathic Medicine. Which means, he is, indeed, a doctor. Unless you personally don't consider DOs doctors. Your beliefs on the matter are largely irrelevant, btw.

I also can't seem to find anything about him practicing medicine without a license. Can you link to where you read this, please?

Also, he was sent letters by the FDA and a complaint was filed against his company by the FTC, but I don't see anything about him being convicted in a court of law of fraud. Source?

----------

phoenyx (11-29-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Why do you keep posting BS from the same discredited source?  Mercola is not now, nor has he ever been a doctor or a scientist.
> 
> *He has however been convicted of fraud and practicing medicine without a license... .*
> 
> When you have to scrape right past the bottom of the barrel for sources to support your arguments you've already lost.


You know that's similar to what they said about Jesus.

----------

phoenyx (11-29-2021),Wildrose (11-29-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> You know that's similar to what they said about Jesus.


What's worse, there doesn't even seem to be any evidence for Wildrose's claims, as WhoKnows just pointed out :-p.

----------

WhoKnows (11-29-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Why do you keep posting BS from the same discredited source?  Mercola is not now, nor has he ever been a doctor or a scientist.
> 
> *He has however been convicted of fraud and practicing medicine without a license... .*





> You know that's similar to what they said about Jesus.





> What's worse, there doesn't even seem to be any evidence for Wildrose's claims, as WhoKnows just pointed out :-p.


This response is good as gold. Delusion never had better friends then you and your antivax fear pornographers.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## WhoKnows

> This response is good as gold.


How so?

----------

phoenyx (11-29-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> How so?


I know right? It seems like he doesn't care if there's evidence for Wildrose's assertions.

----------

WhoKnows (11-29-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> This response is good as gold. Delusion never had better friends then you and your antivax fear pornographers.


What I posted has nothing to do with the vaccine whatsoever. It has to do with the 100% false assertions your buddy made. Waiting for him to come on here and start insulting me soon. Which he tends to do when he is wrong about something, but won't ever admit it.

----------

phoenyx (11-29-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> You really should consider focusing on arguments based on evidence rather than just insulting your opponent's beliefs. Insulting one's opponents or their beliefs does absolutely nothing to further a productive discussion.


You have no "evidence" all you have are completely impossible and utterly discredited "theories".

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> You really should consider focusing on arguments based on evidence rather than just insulting your opponent's beliefs. Insulting one's opponents or their beliefs does absolutely nothing to further a productive discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> You have no "evidence" [snip]


I think it would be good to get into the meaning of evidence. For our purposes, I think the best definition may be the following from Merriam-Webster:

**
material that is presented to a court of law to help find the truth about something
**
Source:
Evidence Definition  Meaning - Merriam-Webster


I'm certainly presenting a fair amount of material, though of course it's not being done in a court of law. You can argue that the evidence I provide isn't credible, just as I can do the same to yours, but regardless of whether or not we agree that we are providing -credible- evidence, we are each providing evidence. I find that your problem is you focus a lot more on insulting your opponent and saying things like you do above then actually focusing on the evidence your ideological opponents present or providing evidence of your own.

----------


## Wildrose

> I think it would be good to get into the meaning of evidence. For our purposes, I think the best definition may be the following from Merriam-Webster:
> 
> **
> material that is presented to a court of law to help find the truth about something
> **
> Source:
> Evidence Definition  Meaning - Merriam-Webster
> 
> 
> I'm certainly presenting a fair amount of material, though of course it's not being done in a court of law. You can argue that the evidence I provide isn't credible, just as I can do the same to yours, but regardless of whether or not we agree that we are providing -credible- evidence, we are each providing evidence. I find that your problem is you focus a lot more on insulting your opponent and saying things like you do above then actually focusing on the evidence your ideological opponents present or providing evidence of your own.


What you present is not evidence, it's garbage produced by cranks, fools, and frauds that have all been summarily rejected from the medical and scientific community because of same.

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> I think it would be good to get into the meaning of evidence. For our purposes, I think the best definition may be the following from Merriam-Webster:
> **
> material that is presented to a court of law to help find the truth about something
> **
> Source:
> Evidence Definition  Meaning - Merriam-Webster
> ...


Unfortunately for you, you are not the judge in a trial. In a forum, I think the equivalent would be the moderators. Instead, you are more like a lawyer making your case and I'm on the opposing side, making mine. So while you can argue that my evidence isn't -credible-, it is still the evidence I'm presenting. Likewise, I can and do the same with any evidence that you present.

----------


## Wildrose

> This response is good as gold. Delusion never had better friends then you and your antivax fear pornographers.


Wrong quak apparently.  This one actually graduated from a DO school or so it seems.

----------


## Wildrose

> Unfortunately for you, you are not the judge in a trial. In a forum, I think the equivalent would be the moderators. Instead, you are more like a lawyer making your case and I'm on the opposing side, making mine. So while you can argue that my evidence isn't -credible-, it is still the evidence I'm presenting. Likewise, I can and do the same with any evidence that you present.


You have no case.  First you'd have to come up with some actual evidence to support a case which you have yet to do.

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Wildrose
> ...



Here in a forum, that is really up to the audience to decide. As the equivalent of a lawyer who is against my case, clearly you would like to persuade the audience that I am mistaken and your arguments are right. However, I believe that the discerning audience member will realize that you tend to focus on insulting and belittling your opponents instead of the evidence they present or presenting your own.

----------

WhoKnows (11-30-2021)

----------


## Dubler9

You don't seem to see all these funerals for all these deaths?? You don't hear of Funeral Directors unable to cope?? Just saying.

----------


## Wildrose

> Here in a forum, that is really up to the audience to decide. As the equivalent of a lawyer who is against my case, clearly you would like to persuade the audience that I am mistaken and your arguments are right. However, I believe that the discerning audience member will realize that you tend to focus on insulting and belittling your opponents instead of the evidence they present or presenting your own.


Any attorney making such a poor case would be fired and likely lose their license.

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Wildrose
> ...


Well, one thing's for sure, you're a big fan of sound bites :-p.

----------

WhoKnows (11-30-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> Well, one thing's for sure, you're a big fan of sound bites :-p.


I've decided to stop interacting with him. I will  point out his many lies, and will leave it at that. He isn't here to have good faith discussions about the topics. He is here to swing his dick, and belittle people. I'm done with that. I won't "ignore" him because I think it's better to let him dig that hole and throw him in it. I'd encourage you to do the same. He revels in the back and forth. And if people stop doing that, maybe he'll just go away. Find another forum to troll.

----------


## phoenyx

> I've decided to stop interacting with him. I will  point out his many lies, and will leave it at that. He isn't here to have good faith discussions about the topics. He is here to swing his dick, and belittle people. I'm done with that. I won't "ignore" him because I think it's better to let him dig that hole and throw him in it. I'd encourage you to do the same. He revels in the back and forth. And if people stop doing that, maybe he'll just go away. Find another forum to troll.


Once in a while, I won't respond to one of his responses to me if I just see little value in doing so. A lot of the time though, I just get this hope that I may slowly be changing his way of responding to people who disagree with him. Also, there's also the fact that we're not alone here- when I respond to him, he's not the only one who can see what I'm saying. I like to think that some may appreciate what I have to say in at least some of my responses to him.

----------

WhoKnows (11-30-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Well, one thing's for sure, you're a big fan of sound bites :-p.


I'm big on facts, something you struggle with.

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Wildrose
> ...


I'd say you're big on insults and saying that you're right. It's quite different than being big on facts.

----------

WhoKnows (12-01-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> I'd say you're big on insults and saying that you're right. It's quite different than being big on facts.


Again your issue with not recognizing facts.

Facts are things that are true, verifiable, and in science, repeatable.

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> I'd say you're big on insults and saying that you're right. It's quite different than being big on facts.
> 
> 
> 
> Again your issue with not recognizing facts.
> Facts are things that are true, verifiable, and in science, repeatable.


Alright, well, we clearly have different beliefs on this. It is my hope that you can focus more on discussing evidence and less on insults and just saying that you're right- I think we'd all benefit from that kind of approach.

----------


## Wildrose

> Alright, well, we clearly have different beliefs on this. It is my hope that you can focus more on discussing evidence and less on insults and just saying that you're right- I think we'd all benefit from that kind of approach.


It isn't a matter of belief, that's your whole problem.

It's a matter of what the science shows and the numbers prove.

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> Alright, well, we clearly have different beliefs on this. It is my hope that you can focus more on discussing evidence and less on insults and just saying that you're right- I think we'd all benefit from that kind of approach.
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't a matter of belief, that's your whole problem.



Time to put your money where your mouth is- prove that this isn't a matter of belief.

----------


## Wildrose

> Time to put your money where your mouth is- prove that this isn't a matter of belief.


Because we're talking science here you idiot.  Science has no place for belief because belief cannot be quantified or show experimentally to have any effect on the outcome of a data sample or experiment.

Dear god man, learn what science is then come back and talk to me.

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Wildrose
> ...


You keep on making assertions and when asked to prove them, you turn to insults.

----------


## Wildrose

> You keep on making assertions and when asked to prove them, you turn to insults.


There are no verifiable facts in your arguments, that's not my problem it's yours.

Since you intentionally removed most of what you quoted:




> Because we're talking science here you idiot. Science has no place for belief because belief cannot be quantified or show experimentally to have any effect on the outcome of a data sample or experiment.
> 
> Dear god man, learn what science is then come back and talk to me.

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> You keep on making assertions and when asked to prove them, you turn to insults.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no verifiable facts in your arguments [snip]


Yet another unsubstantiated assertion.

----------


## Wildrose

> Yet another unsubstantiated assertion.


It is not unsubstantiated.

Link to the posts I must have missed where you have demonstrated either on this subject.

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Wildrose
> ...



To substantiate your assertion, you would need to show proof that there are no verifiable facts in my arguments. You have done nothing of the kind.

----------

WhoKnows (12-02-2021)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Time to put your money where your mouth is- prove that this isn't a matter of belief.


 :Geez:

----------


## Wildrose

> To substantiate your assertion, you would need to show proof that there are no verifiable facts in my arguments. You have done nothing of the kind.


If I could find one I'd be happy to quote it.

The total lack of such examples is all the evidence I need.

You post garbage quotes and walls of text of fabricated BS from the same "sources" over and over or simply tell us to go to another thread where you've addressed it.

That isn't honest discussion or debate anywhere.

----------


## Wildrose

> Time to put your money where your mouth is- prove that this isn't a matter of belief.


We're trying to discuss fact, you keep making it all about your beliefs.

Simply because you believe something does not make it a fact.

----------


## WhoKnows

> We're trying to discuss fact, you keep making it all about your beliefs.
> 
> Simply because you believe something does not make it a fact.


Oh, the irony, LOL.

----------

phoenyx (12-02-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> To substantiate your assertion, you would need to show proof that there are no verifiable facts in my arguments. You have done nothing of the kind.
> 
> 
> 
> If I could find one I'd be happy to quote it.


You have made the claim that there are no verifiable facts in my arguments. To substantiate your claim, you would have to -prove- that this is so. You once asked me how you could prove a negative. A very good question. Which is why you might wish to think a little more before making such outrageous claims.

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Wildrose
> ...



Your problem is that you think that your beliefs are facts. 




> Simply because you believe something does not make it a fact.



So true. You'd do well to think of your own assertions with that in mind.

----------


## Wildrose

> Your problem is that you think that your beliefs are facts. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So true. You'd do well to think of your own assertions with that in mind.


Once again proving you cannot differentiate between beliefs and facts.  At least you're consistent.

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> Your problem is that you think that your beliefs are facts.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again proving you cannot differentiate between beliefs and facts.



Yet another unsubstantiated assertion on your part.

----------


## Wildrose

> The following article came out on Mercola.com today. Because of the special circumstances regarding Mercola.com articles, namely that the site has granted others to repost their articles in their entirety as well as the fact that almost all of them are removed from the site 48 hours after publication, Trinnity has allowed them to be reprinted in their entirety. So with that said, here goes. Coloured text goes to links in the original, with the exception of the sources and references at the end of the article, whose links I have left intact.
> 
> **
> Analysis by Dr. Joseph MercolaFact Checked
> 
> October 09, 2021
> 
> TFNT1: COVID vaccines have killed over 200,000 Americans
> 
> ...


How many threads are going to be polluted with the same garbage?

Please give us a straight answer to the following.




> _"How many actual deaths caused by the vaccine have been documented and verified in the US?"_


How many of the supposed "excess deaths" can be in any way shown to be directly linked to vaccination of any type?

What are the listed causes of death?

Where is there any actual verifiable data to support these claims?

----------


## Wildrose

So @phoenyx have you or your vaunted cited sources bothered to even do a comparison of "excess deaths" beginning with the start of the pandemic for each of 2020 and 2021?

Mass vaccinations began in January of 2021, since you want to attribute the non Covid related Excess deaths to vaccination it seems that would be the proper starting point.


Let's start with 2020:

https://www.sciencedaily.com/release...1117133908.htm

What sort of increase have we seen in 2021?

If your premise is correct then we should have around 200x the number of Non Covid Excess deaths in 21 since there has been a better than 200x increase in the vaccinated population since 2020.

----------


## phoenyx

> How many threads are going to be polluted with the same [insult removed]


You pollute quite a lot of them with your insults, hopefully one day you'll learn not to do so.

----------


## phoenyx

> So @phoenyx have you or your vaunted cited sources bothered to even do a comparison of "excess deaths" beginning with the start of the pandemic for each of 2020 and 2021?
> 
> Mass vaccinations began in January of 2021, since you want to attribute the non Covid related Excess deaths to vaccination it seems that would be the proper starting point.
> 
> 
> Let's start with 2020:
> 
> https://www.sciencedaily.com/release...1117133908.htm
> 
> ...


First of all, where are you getting this "200x increase in the vaccinated population since 2020"? At this point, I'm not even sure if you're talking about a specific country or globally. I'm not even sure if you're just talking about the Covid vaccinations or vaccinations in general.

----------


## Wildrose

> You pollute quite a lot of them with your insults, hopefully one day you'll learn not to do so.


Someday you just might grow up and learn to engage in an actual conversation without the constant deflections and whining.

I doubt it, but you might.

----------


## Wildrose

> First of all, where are you getting this "200x increase in the vaccinated population since 2020"? At this point, I'm not even sure if you're talking about a specific country or globally. I'm not even sure if you're just talking about the Covid vaccinations or vaccinations in general.


On January 1st of last year there were fewer than 1,000,000 Americans vaccinated against Covid.

Today over 200,000,000 Americans are vaccinated.

----------


## WhoKnows

> On January 1st of last year there were fewer than 1,000,000 Americans vaccinated against Covid.
> 
> Today over 200,000,000 Americans are vaccinated.


And how many of those vaccinated had an antibody titer test before having the vaccine to see if they were already naturally immune?

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Wildrose
> ...



Insults don't help a conversation. I think you're beginning to realize this, but you still have a ways to go.

----------


## phoenyx

> On January 1st of last year there were fewer than 1,000,000 Americans vaccinated against Covid.
> 
> Today over 200,000,000 Americans are vaccinated.


Where did you get those numbers?

----------


## Wildrose

> And how many of those vaccinated had an antibody titer test before having the vaccine to see if they were already naturally immune?


Nice dodge.

Considering how few cases there had been at the time odd are not many.

----------


## Wildrose

> Where did you get those numbers?


Seems I didn't give Trump quite enough credit on this one.

According to several sources there had been close to 4 million Americans vaccinated in 2020.

Trump promised millions of vaccinations by the end of the year. The truth is far worse.

Over 71% of the US population has now been vaccinated, about 235,000,000 Americans in total.

Vaccine Tracker

----------

phoenyx (12-08-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> Nice dodge.
> 
> Considering how few cases there had been at the time odd are not many.


What am I dodging? I'm asking you a question based on your comment. Do you have an answer or not?

----------


## Wildrose

> What am I dodging? I'm asking you a question based on your comment. Do you have an answer or not?


Uh huh.   :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

You're really making my day today, thanks.

----------


## WhoKnows

> Uh huh.  
> 
> You're really making my day today, thanks.


So no answers? SHOCKER!!!

----------


## phoenyx

> Seems I didn't give Trump quite enough credit on this one.
> 
> According to several sources there had been close to 4 million Americans vaccinated in 2020.
> 
> Trump promised millions of vaccinations by the end of the year. The truth is far worse.
> 
> Over 71% of the US population has now been vaccinated, about 235,000,000 Americans in total.
> 
> Vaccine Tracker


Thanks. It's good to have stats on this type of thing. One thing though- from your page, the almost 235 million Americans number is for people who have gotten at least -1- vaccine dose. Only approximately 198 million Americans have gotten 2 doses. Anyway, going back to your statement that started my line of questioning:




> So @phoenyx have you or your vaunted cited sources bothered to even do a comparison of "excess deaths" beginning with the start of the pandemic for each of 2020 and 2021?
> 
> Mass vaccinations began in January of 2021, since you want to attribute the non Covid related Excess deaths to vaccination it seems that would be the proper starting point.
> 
> 
> Let's start with 2020:
> 
> https://www.sciencedaily.com/release...1117133908.htm
> 
> ...



So your numbers have changed- even if we go for a single dose as 'vaccinated', the difference would be at best around 59x more- and this is assuming that all 4 million doses in 2020 were all administered to different people, instead of some of them being administered to the same people (2nd dose). 


Anyway, I never claimed there was some easy to follow metric as to how many people die or get sick per vaccine dose. At this point, the furthest I've seen is estimates as to how many people have died at least in part due to  covid vaccines in America. I currently favour Steve Kirsch's estimate of around 200,000.

----------


## phoenyx

Responding to a post in another thread that was referring to the subject of this thread...




> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> Mercola.com wrote an article which -asked- if over 200,000 deaths were caused by covid vaccines. The evidence for the theory that this many deaths were caused by the covid vaccine was from Steve Kirsch, executive director of the Covid-19 Early Treatment Fund. Anyway, if you'd like to discuss the validity of Steve Kirsh's findings, the thread below would be the place to do it:
> 
> *More than 200,000 deaths from Covid Vaccine in the U.S.?*
> 
> 
> 
> They insinuate the deaths are caused by the vaccine and go to great lengths to do so.



They present a lot of -evidence- that around 200,000 Americans were killed by Covid vaccines. 




> Nothing on the VAERS website supports any such claim.


In point of fact, one of the ways that they arrived at the conclusion of around 200,000 deaths was using the VAERS data.

----------

WhoKnows (12-08-2021)

----------


## msc

> Robert Kennedy, the founder of Children's Health Defense, agrees that the VAERS reporting system is terribly flawed. That being said, even a Covid vaccine whistleblower has said it was incredibly useful. Not that she was all praise about it. I think the bottom line is that it's a hell of a lot better than nothing. In Canada, the country of my birth, for instance, we apparently have some reporting system, but I've never seen any data from it. I don't even know if the system has a name. 
> 
> There's also the fact that there is very little evidence that the CDC does much investigating of all the deaths and serious injuries that occur after vaccinations. Robert Kennedy's Children's Health Defense asked them how their alleged investigations were going and still haven't heard anything real from them months after they asked -.-


I know one person, in his 50's, who was diagnosed with a failing heart 3 or so days after his second vax.  No previous heart issues.  Went biking that week without any strain, as usual.  They put in a pace maker that night because his heart was dropping in function down to something like 25%. All tests revealed no reason for heart malfunction.  No clogged arteries, etc. Sent him home the next day with his records to bring to a cardiologist.  No mention in the records that he just received the second vax a few days earlier. 

Also know a person, in his 60's who suffered brain damage after his second shot. The doctors could not figure out the the reason for his mental decline that went from complete self sufficiency to confusion to complete dementia, not recognizing people and not capable of functioning without assistance, within 1 month.  The doctors said that it must have been a blood clot in his brain, but no definitive diagnosis.  He's now in a nursing home.

Also know a person that had covid back during the original out break.  Recovered fine.  Was talking into getting the vax.  After the vax, she now has a heart murmur and will have to be on meds for the rest of her life.  Her doctors told her the vaccine caused it. 

Of course all of these incidents could be a strange coincidence, but at the same time, they should not be ignored.  It is negligent to not investigate for correlation to the vaccine, when the illness being suffered after the vaccine, is mysterious/no detectable reason. 

I will also add that I know dozens of people who have received the vaccines and are perfectly fine.  The majority of people seem to do okay with vaccines.  Good news because many are family members and close friends.   Praying that there are no negatives effects in the long term, for all or most people.

----------

dinosaur (02-15-2022),phoenyx (02-15-2022)

----------


## phoenyx

> I know one person, in his 50's, who was diagnosed with a failing heart 3 or so days after his second vax.  No previous heart issues.  Went biking that week without any strain, as usual.  They put in a pace maker that night because his heart was dropping in function down to something like 25%. All tests revealed no reason for heart malfunction.  No clogged arteries, etc. Sent him home the next day with his records to bring to a cardiologist.  No mention in the records that he just received the second vax a few days earlier. 
> 
> Also know a person, in his 60's who suffered brain damage after his second shot. The doctors could not figure out the the reason for his mental decline that went from complete self sufficiency to confusion to complete dementia, not recognizing people and not capable of functioning without assistance, within 1 month.  The doctors said that it must have been a blood clot in his brain, but no definitive diagnosis.  He's now in a nursing home.
> 
> Also know a person that had covid back during the original out break.  Recovered fine.  Was talking into getting the vax.  After the vax, she now has a heart murmur and will have to be on meds for the rest of her life.  Her doctors told her the vaccine caused it. 
> 
> Of course all of these incidents could be a strange coincidence, but at the same time, they should not be ignored.  It is negligent to not investigate for correlation to the vaccine, when the illness being suffered after the vaccine, is mysterious/no detectable reason. 
> 
> I will also add that I know dozens of people who have received the vaccines and are perfectly fine.  The majority of people seem to do okay with vaccines.  Good news because many are family members and close friends.   Praying that there are no negatives effects in the long term, for all or most people.



Thanks for the stories. My best friend in Canada died shortly after getting his booster shot. I still don't know his official cause of death.

----------


## squidward

> From whose rectum did the snake oil and bust developer salesman pull that number? 
> 
> However, I could ask the hundreds of vaxxed runners and walkers I'll be meeting up with in an hour or two how many of them died from their vax.  Or maybe I'll just enjoy the 10K I shouldn't be able to do if my blood really were hemoglobin-depleted.


I'll ask 100 covid positive people how many died from it.

----------

msc (02-16-2022)

----------


## crayons

Insurance Companies Increase U.S. Mortality Expectations by 300,000 Due to Covid and INDIRECT Covid, aka The Jabs

Bombshell Report: Insurance Companies Increase U.S. Mortality Expectations by 300,000 Due to Covid and  The Liberty Daily

----------

Rutabaga (02-16-2022)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Insurance Companies Increase U.S. Mortality Expectations by 300,000 Due to Covid and “INDIRECT Covid,” aka The Jabs
> 
> Bombshell Report: Insurance Companies Increase U.S. Mortality Expectations by 300,000 Due to Covid and  The Liberty Daily


its comforting to know i'll be the last person in my lifetime to die...

----------

